# One-Touch "3-flash" turn signal for lane changes



## Bdagsaan (May 8, 2016)

I have a 2016 Nissan Murano and would love to change it to 7 flashes instead of 3. The dealer was able to do this on my Toyota RAV4. HELP

Thank in advance! Beth
[email protected]


----------

